# cow horn



## red (Sep 11, 2016)

i have a piece of solid cow horn ive have not worked cow horn before

is it solid throughout or is there inner layers ? ive read they tends to laminate

i intend to make a

market stick handle


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I havnt any experience of working cow horn and only have watched stickmakers work rams horn.

Rams horn is thicker than cow horn

The thickness of the horn and how you work it is improtant but what i have seen on face book is outstanding

Stickie would be able to give advice on it maybe. other than that look at hazel and horn waking sticks of Sorn on face book he has pictures of cow horn and some equipment he uses. And may give some advice

You can bulk up rams horn and should shape like horn


----------



## red (Sep 11, 2016)

many thanks for info


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes thicker cow horn does tend to laminate, cow horn and rams horn are Ceratin ie fingernail mat'l and althoug rams horn can be bent squashed and formed into shape cow horn is a different ball game for shaping.

Cow horn is mainly used in its natural shape and is liked by stickmakers as the large open end is used foe mounting objects cast in cold cast resin domed and polished to form a decorative stick.

This is the one and only cow horn stick I made, early in my forage into stickmaking









If you need more inf on the process please ask.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Really nice details on that stick Gloops. Nice spacers, white ring on the top, etc.

Great looking stick.

Rodney


----------

